# Better phone/ cell phone carrier faster hits?



## SF CURBSERVER (Oct 15, 2014)

Do any of you feel like the phone and service provider have anything to do with the amount of hits you get. I put my phone ip4s running on Verizon from uber next to my buddies ip4s running on AT&T also from uber to see who gets hits first. And my phone always surges first before his for about 30 to 40 seconds. And cuts out first. Anyone know If this has any affect on getting hits


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

SF CURBSERVER said:


> Anyone know If this has any affect on getting hits


Is whether you get a hit/ping dependent on how fast your network is or how close you are to the rider? Are hits/pings offered to multiple drives simultaneously and the first one that accepts it....gets it...like on Jeopardy?


----------



## SF CURBSERVER (Oct 15, 2014)

You may think that but it doesn't work like that. Picked up an uber employee and he said they have so many different servers and carriers that's why it will happen like this. I put both phones on top of each other and I will always get the hit first. If I cancel it doesn't always go to the other


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

I know network lag has some effect on the system because sometimes when my phone is acting laggy I only get a 3-4 seconds to accept before it expires.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Slow phone sends your location with a minute delay.
You can be on the freeway while uber still thinks you are on the street.
As result it gives you bad eta and far away pings.
I use a passenger app to see how slow my uber phone updates my location.


----------



## SF CURBSERVER (Oct 15, 2014)

3G or 46 or lte make a difference you think?


----------



## Cristy (May 26, 2015)

I know that Sprint is reallllly slow in DFW area compared to AT&T


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

I just compared my boostmobile (unlimited data) vs at&t phone yesterday. Seems like at&t was definitely a lot faster and have better connection when im in the rurals. When im in downtown boostmobile was just as good.

Thinking of switching over to the at&t prepaid. Right now I am paying $35/month for 2.5gb high speed (unlimited slow speed) thinking getting at&t that will offer the same data plan, they have it for $45, but with our discount it should bring it down to $36/month


----------

